# Big Lots 2020



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I like all the signs kinda cool.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like Big Lots has started posting Halloween items for 2020:



https://www.biglots.com/c/holidays-celebrations/halloween/_/N-2915497221


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Meadow said:


> Looks like Big Lots has started posting Halloween items for 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.biglots.com/c/holidays-celebrations/halloween/_/N-2915497221


The Guitar playing Skeleton with the Dog looks like something Grandin Road would carry, but at $49.99, that's a great price!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Skullkrane that’s always the nice thing about Big Lots is the price. Yes, it might not be amazing quality but I think standards are flexible with a decent price tag.

I remember last year they kept adding more and more to their site. Hopefully this year will be the same.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@MrMordrid totally didn’t see your board. Sorry for making a duplicate one.


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh man they have bubble lights! I haven't seen those in ages!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Word of advice on those bubble lights, they're C7 bulbs, not LEDs so they may be heavier than other lights & they don't stand up on their own, you'll have to hook them to something else like a tree branch.

I like these treat bags (they have a witch, mummy, vampire & skelly) but they're kinda expensive:


https://www.biglots.com/product/mummy-animated-treat-bag/p810484077?N=2915497221&pos=1:43


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the nutcrackers.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So when I looked on Sunday they had 79 items and it just went up to 85. I really like this new item. Super cute!



https://www.biglots.com/product/led-ceramic-pumpkins-tabletop-decor/p810471570?N=2915497221&pos=1:1


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like a few more items posted. I love a few new things each day!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

LED 5’ skeleton for $50, plus use the 15% off coupon if you join email list, not a bad deal for early in the season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Not many impressive items this year, which is just my opinion, but the LED Skeleton Hand Table Lamp is definitely a standout in the lineup.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

This looks like the coffin that came with 2 skeletons last year from Walmart. It’s an animated skelly in coffin from •BIG LOTS•!!!
Can’t wait to see the video to it! ☠⚰🎃



https://www.biglots.com/product/47-animated-rising-skeleton-in-coffin


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> This looks like the coffin that came with 2 skeletons last year from Walmart. It’s an animated skelly in coffin from •BIG LOTS•!!!
> Can’t wait to see the video to it! ☠⚰🎃
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome, I’m really hoping this is a remake of the original one from 2007. They’re both made by Pan Asian Creations so it’s possible.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

They are up to 104 items now.


FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> This looks like the coffin that came with 2 skeletons last year from Walmart. It’s an animated skelly in coffin from •BIG LOTS•!!!
> Can’t wait to see the video to it! ☠⚰🎃
> 
> 
> ...


Me too....love Skellies!


Skullkrane said:


> The Guitar playing Skeleton with the Dog looks like something Grandin Road would carry, but at $49.99, that's a great price!


Think they had that last year.


Meadow said:


> So when I looked on Sunday they had 79 items and it just went up to 85. I really like this new item. Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cute but will have to see this in person.

I'm kinda liking the Master of Death but I have so many animatronics already I will have to see him to see if he impresses me a lot.

Thought the "construction worker" was kinda dumb until I drilled in & looked at the pictures. Should have said an "electrician" as he lights up like he's being electrocuted. I'm a shimmer addict so the cat & pumpkin table pieces are very interesting. Thought about the licensed bobble heads last year & they were sold out so another possibility.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Up to 120!



https://www.biglots.com/product/halloween-gnome-standing-d-cor/p810491573?N=2915497221&pos=1:8



Like this guy:


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here’s a video of the Coffin Skeleton . Please note this is only the demo mode, when it’s normally activated it stays up for much longer and has the complete original audio from the 2007-2011 Rising Skeleton/Vampires in Coffins.





Original version:


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I just keeping adding to my cart.. eventually I’ll use that 15% coupon to cash out.

They keeping adding decently priced stuff I have to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

MasqAddikt said:


> Not many impressive items this year, which is just my opinion, but the LED Skeleton Hand Table Lamp is definitely a standout in the lineup.
> 
> View attachment 732335


Just ordered this. I think it is going to go well with some purple neon light up signs that I got from Target a couple of years ago.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I am looking for Halloween trees. This one is not tragic. 












https://www.biglots.com/product/72-led-twinkle-halloween-tree-with-bats/p810471934?N=2915497221&pos=1:2


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Up to 131 but I'm not seeing what is new. Wish they would put the videos up already. Didn't pay attention either to the skelly in the coffin. Thought it was tabletop but now see it's $90. Might have to rethink that. Still been my favorite store so far.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Up to 131 but I'm not seeing what is new. Wish they would put the videos up already. Didn't pay attention either to the skelly in the coffin. Thought it was tabletop but now see it's $90. Might have to rethink that. Still been my favorite store so far.


I just keep sorting by newest. Seems to put the new stuff to the top.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Duh! "Not tragic" meaning....not spooky enough?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Duh! "Not tragic" meaning....not spooky enough?


Not tragic in the sense that it’s not horrible. I really want something fuller. Finding Halloween trees that are more tree like and not wire framed has been a challenge for sure!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I'll keep my eyes out. I have so many things I have bought over 25-30 years that I haven't had out of the box, it's ridiculous. Many are twig trees. Remember Sis finding tabletop, craggy trees that came with purple or orange leds with a timer (which is the best invention ever) that were from Tuesday Morning. Think I have 4.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> I'll keep my eyes out. I have so many things I have bought over 25-30 years that I haven't had out of the box, it's ridiculous. Many are twig trees. Remember Sis finding tabletop, craggy trees that came with purple or orange leds with a timer (which is the best invention ever) that were from Tuesday Morning. Think I have 4.


Thanks so much! I want the Northlight ones but according to their website they won’t be in stock until 9/15. I’m hoping they post on someone’s site.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

OK, just looked at Northlight's site & only saw 1 tree. Wonder how much they want for that since right away, I said to myself; "that is pretty nice & I know I could make that easy". Base of PVC or similar covered in cloth with a more sheer overlay & the branches out of pipe insulation. It's split so you could easily put a wire inside to bend them somewhat. Cover with creepy cloth & bingo! Could add some purple lighting or up light them.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot...also found that much of Big Lots items are Northlight & found some even cheaper (not by much) on KMart's site. Whoever had the better discount. These things are so marked up. This was on clearance last year on Ace Hardware's site for less than $20. Tried to buy about 5 things & they wanted to rape you for shipping so I didn't buy it.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Not tragic in the sense that it’s not horrible. I really want something fuller. Finding Halloween trees that are more tree like and not wire framed has been a challenge for sure!


I really liked the display tree Spirit Halloween had years ago but I wasn't going to jump through all the hoops going to the store 10 different times to check on it and spend a ton of money trying to guess what the highest bid "might" be......Didn't like how that worked so didn't bother...ZR


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Footage of most of their new items in store. Check it out!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I kinda love that the skeleton in the coffin talks and laughs. The jaw action is pretty decent.

The wolf and pumpkin ground breaker are leftover from last year. Not that I am complaining cause I own both and like them a lot.

Thanks @JTAHaunts for the video! Nice to see that tree lit up as well!

Still scratching my head at the sound track on the mermaid though! What’s that about?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Meadow said:


> I kinda love that the skeleton in the coffin talks and laughs. The jaw action is pretty decent.
> 
> The wolf and pumpkin ground breaker are leftover from last year. Not that I am complaining cause I own both and like them a lot.
> 
> ...


The mermaid is the newest in a series of dancing skeletons in coffins that have been made since 2010 at least. They all dance to pop songs such as “Flashdance: What a Feeling”, “Conga”, “Dynamite”, “Gonna Make You Sweat”, “Walk Like An Egyptian”, “Girls Just Wanna Have Fun”, etc. Just search up “Magic Power Dancing Skeleton Coffin” and they’ll all show up.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> The mermaid is the newest in a series of dancing skeletons in coffins that have been made since 2010 at least. They all dance to pop songs such as “Flashdance: What a Feeling”, “Conga”, “Dynamite”, “Gonna Make You Swear”, “Walk Like An Egyptian”, “Girls Just Wanna Have Fun”, etc. Just search up “Magic Power Dancing Skeleton Coffin” and they’ll all show up.


Gotcha! Thanks for explaining! I’m like that’s such a random song for a mermaid!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

We're up to 147 items. Sorting as "newest", I'm liking 4 of the last 6. Still waiting on the videos. The one above has too much going on at once but it was a start. Hallmark had a Haunted Toilet in Walgreens a year or so ago that had some fun phrases. Wonder what the outhouse will say?


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sorry...should have clarified; "videos on their site". I tried your new one, JTAHaunts, to see if it was different since it appeared to be & says "live stream not available" but thanks, anyway.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> Sorry...should have clarified; "videos on their site". I tried your new one, JTAHaunts, to see if it was different since it appeared to be & says "live stream not available" but thanks, anyway.


The video works now.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow, Big Lots really stepping up their game. Trying not to buy any Halloween "toys" anymore, but if I didn't already have more than enough I would definitely visit Big Lots this year


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

The video did work & thanks for the update.

Also....they have even more stuff added & setting my store info showed it is finally coming into the store. Now for a coupon. They had emailed me 20% off entire purchase just before the Halloween stuff started posting. Guess I'll try to be patient.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Does anyone recall if all stuff eventually ends up in store? Just noticed the 47" Animated Rising Skeleton says "Not Available for Pickup". Didn't know if that could change as most of the stuff I want to see in person is at the store now.

Wish that 20% off coupon that ended would come back. Saw in last email that they are honoring 15% off for First Responders, Health Care Workers, etc. Have to show ID.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> I love the nutcrackers.


Same here! I'm thinking of maybe springing for the skeleton this year. 
I got that exact devil from Lowe's a couple years ago - pretty sure for the same price.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They have some really cool stuff this year, love these:


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ended up stopping at 2 Big Lots today & didn't intend to buy anything as I am waiting for a coupon but wanted to see stuff in person so I can just have it shipped instead of going back. Their site lies. Skelly in Coffin said ship only & they had 3 of them. He is awesome & I will be getting him. Also didn't have stuff that said can get in store so they are going to make people run & be unhappy. Having the correct info on-line is more important than ever at this time. I just might drop them an email (& then ask for a discount for having to go back). Had lots of those dolls. Only thing I bought was this cheap cat light which there were saw flaws seen so had to dig for a good one. Then the 2nd thing today that doesn't work after removing the Try Me so it has to go back. I don't think I will get another as I was on the bubble already:









It is very cute for $6 but had those mini string lights. Would look better if the lit it with color changing bulb(s) of some sort.
The Animated Outhouse Mummy was pretty funny. At least 3 sayings & farts.

Animated Jumping Surprise Doll was ok but not worth $40 to me. Beware sign cute but not worth $20. Better if it lit up....letters only move. Skelly crow on the skull was pretty cool & will probably get him. Roaming Ghost Bride wasn't on display yet but saw the box. Supposed to have the Skelly playing the Guitar but wasn't there. Wedding Couple Portrait was pretty cute but I have no wall space left & have too many lights & sound canvasses. Wanted to see Master of Death but also not there. Animated Skull Tombstone is nice & will probably get that. Didn't have my Spider Web Placement & should have. Had the Prismatic Pumpkin (which I bought from JC Penney & CVS also had it) & it is very nice amongst my other pumpkins.

Something I did see that I think they had last year that impressed me was something I'm not seeing on-line. It's a lamp post with 2 signs on it & lights up & makes noice. Forgot to look at the price as I figured I just over-looked it on-line. Not finding it.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

After I posted, I searched Halloween Lamp Post & it came up...go figure. Not sure it's worth $60 though. Will have to think about that one.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I have been eyeing these ( and the skeleton in the coffin )


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I really wanted that sit-up skeleton in the coffin but it is indoor only. If anyone gets it and sees an easy way to protect it from rain, please post


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Engineerchic said:


> I really wanted that sit-up skeleton in the coffin but it is indoor only. If anyone gets it and sees an easy way to protect it from rain, please post


Almost no animatronic is designed for rain. They usually say indoor/covered porch use only. So you take your chances with any animatronic outdoors. There would be no way to weatherproof that prop. It would need a roof/tarp period. Certain props can be made weather resistant by protecting mechanisms with plastic, but still. Standing twitching props (Corpse, Banshee, Clown) that don't have electric to the head are good candidates for making weather resistant). What most people do with yard animatronics is some combo of covering with giant plastic bags and bringing in. I, like many here, have the bones of our outdoor display as stuff that is static (most of which is weather resistant) or cheap animatronics we don't care about, putting out the animatronics closer to Halloween (bringing in/covering as necessary).


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500 (Jul 19, 2020)

I spent a lot of time last year covering props with large contractor bags. Wind and rain damaged a few of my items. My two big losses were the Home Depot Headless horseman and the Lunging Haggard Witch. The Headless Horseman (which was undercover of the garage breezeway) got blown over and the wiring to the pumpkin head was damaged and no longer operates. I'll try to re-wire or I can stick a flickering battery operated light in the pumpkin head to simulate. Haggard witch, I think she's flat out fried.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Wires to the pumpkin may be a very easy fix. Likely just a pulled wire, and probably not an attachment to the circuit board. Strip, twist, hot glue to seal. By fried for the Witch, I take that to mean nothing happens when you plug her in. Anything at all work? Lights, do you hear a motor, a mechanical clicking sound?


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500 (Jul 19, 2020)

Restless Acres said:


> Wires to the pumpkin may be a very easy fix. Likely just a pulled wire, and probably not an attachment to the circuit board. Strip, twist, hot glue to seal. By fried for the Witch, I take that to mean nothing happens when you plug her in. Anything at all work? Lights, do you hear a motor, a mechanical clicking sound?


The wire got ripped out of the bulb part of the Jack O' Lantern head. 

The witch stopped working. Her eyes light up and the gears grind but she won't lunge and no voice effects.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> Almost no animatronic is designed for rain. They usually say indoor/covered porch use only. So you take your chances with any animatronic outdoors. There would be no way to weatherproof that prop. It would need a roof/tarp period. Certain props can be made weather resistant by protecting mechanisms with plastic, but still. Standing twitching props (Corpse, Banshee, Clown) that don't have electric to the head are good candidates for making weather resistant). What most people do with yard animatronics is some combo of covering with giant plastic bags and bringing in. I, like many here, have the bones of our outdoor display as stuff that is static (most of which is weather resistant) or cheap animatronics we don't care about, putting out the animatronics closer to Halloween (bringing in/covering as necessary).


Sigh, well, I'm back to building it myself. I don't expect props to handle a biblical level flood event but I've been working on making props rain-proof. Granted, it does increase the costs to have weather proof electrical fittings and not all the motors I want to use are weatherproof (but those darn xmas reindeer handle rain, and linear actuators can be IP65). I do pull down the big stuff for hurricanes, or any 40+mph wind event. It's up for the whole month of October so it has to be sturdy to be added to the display.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

BlackSunshine07GT500 said:


> The wire got ripped out of the bulb part of the Jack O' Lantern head.
> 
> The witch stopped working. Her eyes light up and the gears grind but she won't lunge and no voice effects.


So the witch isn't fried, which means a bad circuit board, a less usual problem. The sound is probably a bad potentiometer (a VERY common problem). I have not figured out how to fix yet. The sound must be adjustable on this prop, as it is for most, but then you get the potentiometer problem. Motor is running (they usually are) but you've got a broken gear. As you hear gears turning, and you said it fell, it is almost certainly the large square drive timing gear that connects gear box to prop arm. Probably not the rarest of gears, but likely not easy to obtain.


----------



## BlackSunshine07GT500 (Jul 19, 2020)

Restless Acres said:


> So the witch isn't fried, which means a bad circuit board, a less usual problem. The sound is probably a bad potentiometer (a VERY common problem). I have not figured out how to fix yet. The sound must be adjustable on this prop, as it is for most, but then you get the potentiometer problem. Motor is running (they usually are) but you've got a broken gear. As you hear gears turning, and you said it fell, it is almost certainly the large square drive timing gear that connects gear box to prop arm. Probably not the rarest of gears, but likely not easy to obtain.


Thanks for the advice. Will look into these!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone been in their local Big Lots lately? The nearby one usually has fall and Halloween out around now, so I'll check it out soon. They have some inexpensive candles every year, typically themed after fall rather than Halloween. Anyone seen the current selection? One they had out two separate years was Ginger Pumpkin. A great $cent for a great price.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Yep, on Monday, per my post above. Didn't look at candles...have enough of them. Watch out if you go on site first though. Lots of stuff they said was in store wasn't & vise-versa.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Got my Big Lots hand light in the mail today. It's pretty cool, I like how the knob is functional for turning it on and off. Someone had to come check it out while I was taking pictures 😻


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Ok, that is pretty cool. The bulb though really completes it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Big Lots definitely getting most of my business this year. The videos on this thread really helped.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Not Big Lots related but cat related after seeing the previous post!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis ended up with a $5 off $15 or $15 off $75 email. I didn't get one but she bought a couple of cheapo things when we first went to look in store so that must have triggered it. She only wanted the skeleton truck sign so she gave me her code & it didn't work for me. She tried it & did work so it must be tied in to her somehow. The $5 off is a better deal so I told her to order me the tombstone, the black eek pumpkin & a tablecloth so she could get free ship. I'm holding out for the 20% for the big items I wanted but have to wait until Oct. for friends & family. I'll take my chances, I guess.

BUT, while I was in there adding to my cart before she called, I found some more stuff added that I swear wasn't there before & also didn't see in store like:


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got the pillow and sign last week. Mine didn't have much Halloween stuff stocked yet.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> BUT, while I was in there adding to my cart before she called, I found some more stuff added that I swear wasn't there before & also didn't see in store like:
> 
> 
> View attachment 733907


Love that cloche. They just added it a few days ago. Need to see it in person.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Love that cloche. They just added it a few days ago. Need to see it in person.


Agree. Said has sound as well. Thought they always had videos of animated items in the past, if I recall correctly. Maybe they still will??


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Love that cloche. They just added it a few days ago. Need to see it in person.


There are many YouTube videos for Big Lots but saw the cloche in one of them & I want it so it must be in some stores now. Big spider in the middle goes up & down while the smaller ones crawl around. Sound is unique & kinda similar to one of those old movies that had giant bugs in them or maybe Mothra....the spider sound that spiders don't really make but use in movies.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For us blow mold fans:


https://www.biglots.com/product/led-ghost-pumpkin-tabletop-decor/p810471893?N=2302504655&pos=1:21














https://www.biglots.com/product/led-cat-pumpkin-tabletop-decor/p810471883?N=2302504655&pos=1:8


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I got those two blow molds yesterday. The ghost has 2 lights, the pumpkin which is solid warm white and the ghost changes colors.

I also got the beware sign. It's goofy, but I really like how the letters move. And the sounds aren't too obnoxious, just cackling with no phrases.

The outhouse mummy, on the other hand, too obnoxious. I was tempted, because stealing outhouses is an old local tradition, but NO, I'll pass on the poop jokes thank you.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

The Gothic Glamour collection is currently 20% off. Mostly smaller decor pieces, but worth checking out the sale.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I picked up this urn today. Store finally has halloween stocked.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ditsterz said:


> I picked up this urn today. Store finally has halloween stocked.


Beautiful! Looks great! I looked at it on the website but I’m one photo it looked gold and another it looked white so I was torn. I thought the gold looked the better!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> I looked at it on the website but I’m one photo it looked gold and another it looked white so I was torn. I thought the gold looked the better!


Big Lots should really make more of an effort to accurately represent the products; the website shows last year's version for some reason, just like with the mystical hand, which I would not doubt has caused more than a few issues.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just noticed late last night that Big Lots has a Buy More & Save through 9/17 (kinda like 20% off since it really isn't giving you more money the more you spend). I had been waiting for Family & Friends (think that is 25%) & was taking my chances but saw this & figured I better jump on it. Stuff is still in the car so can't post until tomorrow.

BTW, Skelly in Coffin is not on site anymore & only saw a display in my store.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ooooops. AND.....They are starting to put out Christmas already.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just noticed the blur in the window when I posted this. ha ha



















This lantern has flame affect & 4 different pix on each side:


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> View attachment 737829
> 
> Just noticed the blur in the window when I posted this. ha ha
> 
> ...


Those are all great. I really like the lantern, especially the werewolf silhouette side.


----------

